
Micromanaging cops and the challenge of managing any kind of professional - jseliger
http://www.bloombergview.com/articles/2015-08-27/-black-lives-matter-will-have-trouble-micromanaging-cops
======
Zigurd
"Professional" used to be an MD, lawyer, or other high prestige, high
remuneration field with low supervision requirements.

Regular police patrolmen are NOT professionals. They are unionized labor.
Their jobs require as close supervision as can be had.

------
tacone
Micromanaging is the new slavery.

